# Rocky Branch Hunt Club has a few Openings!!



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Due to the tough economic times, it looks like we will have a handful of openings for the Rocky Branch Hunt Club. This club is located off of Rocky Branch Road and Hwy 95A in Cantonment/Molino. We have 750 acres with 4 community food plots with shooting houses, plus each member is allowed two personal spots. We shoot 4-point or better for first buck, 6 for the second and 8 for the third, plus each hunter is allowed one doe, either during archery season, doe week, or we usually have a few doe tags. We border the Escambia River Water Management Land, but don't have many hogs on our peoperty.

Club dues are $550. We usually have 12-13 members.

This is not a fancy high-dollar club, but if you want a place close to town that you can hunt in the evenings and weekends without having to travel for 3 hours, you are welcome to come check us out. You can reach me at 587-2467, or send me a PM.

Here are pictures of a few deer that we have taken in the last few years.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

nice deer. Is that the one where you have to go over the RR tracks then hang a left through a gate, or if you go right you go through a guys property to get to the rest of the land? If so I hunted it the first time it cam up for lease from Bluewater.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Jspooney, our property is accessed from Rocky Branch Road (off Quintette just before the Escambia River), or from Straughan Road, off of 95A just north of Hwy 196. The train tracks run through the middle of our property. 

Those deer were taken in the last 3-4 years. We typically take several nice bucks each year, and most everyone has at least one opportunity on a 4-point or better.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Still have a couple of openings. You won't find a better bargain than this club for hunting.


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

ED, how many bucks were taken off that lease last season and how many does, as well?


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Beulahboy, Last year was not one of our best years. We had about 9 bucks and 5-6 does taken last year. The year before we had about 11 bucks, one 310# hog and 6-7 does, and the year before that we had 13 bucks and 7 does. We usually take a total of 15-20 deer per year. We seem to have mre bucks taken when there is a big acorn crop and when the Escambia River is high during the season, since we're high and dry.


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

Why do you only allow 1 doe per person a year? Most clubs around here want you to take as many does as posible.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Born2Fizh - Up until a few years ago, we weren't taking any does. The deer population on our land is not high enough to support taking more than 6-12 does per year. We figure if every member shoots one doe, that is plenty to take off of 750 acres.

As of today, there is ONE opening left. I have shown the property to five people and all five are going to join.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm one of those 5! See you tommorow with my check Ed!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Showed the property to 6 people, 5 signed up. We still have ONE opening left. Call 587-2467 and I'll show you around.


----------



## wcawca (Jul 17, 2011)

*Any memberships still open*

IP did not renew our lease this year due to the pipeline they are laying on our lease. I am interested in joining a club for the up comming year. My email is [email protected]. Thanks for your time.
Bill


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry, but we are full for this year. If you'd like to get on our WaitinG LIst for next year, please give me a call.

Thank you,

Ed


----------

